# Huey Pro Advert



## stubbsk (Nov 27, 2007)

Our brief at college is commercial still life. Does this look like an advertisement?
I combined three images to make the final one, the screen, the background and the calibrator. I used some layer adjustments and masks for my colour and luminosity.
Any general feedback is welcome.


----------



## Seefutlung (Nov 27, 2007)

Gotta tell you that I think this is pretty nice but ... (the big but) ... I'd reverse the position of the text with the huey (the huey looks as if it's falling off the page ... and since we read L-R ... the text will introduce the huey then the eye will naturally see it ... now you'll read the text then retrace your steps in order to see the product. By flipping the text/product you'll have to move the monitor to the left ... presently there is a lot of dead space above the desk to the top (around the huey) ... so reduce the size of the monitor and crop tighter to the top of the huey. You have some cream colored dead space which you may want to toss in some text. 

Remember you are selling the huey ... right now it's about 50:50 huey to dead space/monitor.

Gary

PS- maybe a bit more contrast and sharpness to the huey (at least on my monitor)
G


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 27, 2007)

It May be a monitor thing, I was thinking of reducing the contrast I had already added to the huey and funnily enough my monitor "should" be calibrated. However I wouldn't like to bet on it.

I'll take your advice and see what I can do. Expect another post in a minute.
Thanks.


----------



## Nicolas Alary (Nov 27, 2007)

It's really cool but if I can give you my opinion I think I would have add more color to the final result since Huey is all about color calibration and true render. Your final result is a bit to raw, I would have work more on the final grading, adding more elements that would justify the use of this equipement. I hope you understand what I'm trying to say ? For example last week I saw an ad for a photo printer and it showed a big boat in a storm with thousands of tiny droplets : the point was to show that this printer was able to print really sharp details, you know what I mean ? So for a color correction device I think there is a lack of color ! 

But good work on DOF anyway !


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 27, 2007)

Yeah I get you, great advice. I'll see if can introduce that into my pp at the moment. I could always shoot again, I only used my monitor and the table next to my desk.


----------



## Seefutlung (Nov 27, 2007)

not to be arguemenative ... I thought of that also ... to toss an image on your monitor which is bursting with color ... the negative to that is the color will compete with the drap looking huey for attention ... I liked the face on the monitor because of the skin tones which are a bit harder to get right than a primary color. While the client is selling the Huey ... the customer is buying good color ... a bit of a toss-up on conceptual importance.

G

PS- Good Luck


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 27, 2007)

PHOTOSHOP CRASHED AFTER AN HOUR OF SHOPPING!!!

That's the first time it's ever crashed on this system. I'm really quite p@"%&d off.


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Seefutlung (Nov 27, 2007)

hey ... some changes ... trim a bit off the top, to just above the eyes ... I like the blue stripe on the right.  "huey pro" needs to stand out more .. maybe a white/red thin outline around the words.  I'd make TRUE COLOR one line and a bit smaller.  From monitor to print smaller and also one one line.  Have both lines spill across the monitor ... mmmh... just a bit.


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## Seefutlung (Nov 27, 2007)

what do you think?


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 27, 2007)

I'm cropping it how you said, I'm not sure about the empty space below the monitor though.


----------



## stubbsk (Nov 27, 2007)




----------



## stubbsk (Nov 29, 2007)

How about this?


----------

